# Prokofiev



## jamzky (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, I get a lot of great feedback here. Having gathered enough Sibelius and Stravinsky to keep me happy I am moving on to Prokofiev (I am getting the CDs I always wanted by my favourite composers) I have Argerich playing the third concerto, nothing wrong with that! And karajan conducting his 5th symphony - brilliant also. .. where do I turn next? 

What is the best piano concertos set. Don't suggest Ashkenazy cos I cant get it on itunes. Or does nothing compare to Ashkenazy? 

For now some advice on the piano and violin concertos would be great. Thanks a lot 

J


----------



## theclassicalguy (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know if 'nothing compares with Ashkenazy', but his playing is pretty freakin' spectacular. I've had his complete set for a long time now and I just can't imagine it any other way. His scales are so fast they sound like glissandi. Very impressive!


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Get Szigeti on the first violin concerto.
Sviatoslav Richter on some piano sonatas (like the 6th, 7th and 8th, but he also recorded others).
Bronfman, Sokolov, Gavrilov and Gilels are also good choices when approaching the piano sonatas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Have a listen to his *'Romeo and Juliet' *some good stuff in there.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

He is one of my favourite composers also.

I also recommend the two _Violin Concertos_, I have the Decca Eloquence recording by Boris Belkin. It is a good version to have as it was recorded in full digital sound.

I also like his suites such as the _Love for Three Oranges _(there's much more to it than the famous march!) and the _Scythian Suite (Alla and Lolly). _These were truly groundbreaking scores for the time.

Another interesting work is _Visions Fugitives_, originally a solo piano work, but later arranged for string orchestra by Rudolf Barshai.

For something darker, try _Alexander Nevsky_ or the _Symphony No. 3_.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Best concerto *set* is possibly Beroff with Masur, but if you don't get Richter on DG (with the 8th piano sonata), you'll really **** off your ears.

A very hearty second for _Romeo & Juliet,_ of course, but don't neglect the operas or the film musics, either.

Not if you love your ears, anyway.


----------



## jamzky (Jan 29, 2009)

Cool. Well, I agree I have to get Romeo and Juliet. The guide I have says Jarvi's recording of the three suites. Is the full version worth getting and I wonder which one? 

I noticed The Beroff set and the Jarvi (can't remember the pianist!!) set also. It's decision time between those two. 

J


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

I have Jarvi's recording of the 3 suites. I do think it's wonderful, but you may be a bit shocked by the speed at which he conducts some pieces. The famous _Montagues and Capulets_ is played amazingly slowly, which I'm not really a fan of. Others might like it, though.


----------



## EarlyCuyler (Mar 28, 2009)

Anything conducted by Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Evgeny Mravinsky, Valery Gergiev, or Neeme Jarvi is a good bet. Also, if you can find it the Orchestre de Paris/Bychkov disc that has CInderella and ALexander Nevsky is spectacular.


----------

